# Quit uber only Lyft!



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

So I had a day last week where I got 10 1 dollar uber rides in a row and threw my placard out the window and went back to Lyft only. I'm hitting power driver 20 percent this week and avg 180-200 a day driving 8 hours 9-5pm. Don't do the drunk patrol as this is really more part time for me right now and want to be with wife at night Friday Saturday. I love Lyft. I generally get an additional 20-30 dollars in tips a day after my 180-200. Can't wait to get all my Lyft fees back. Just mad I didn't get my glowstache. Honestly might buy one


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

how did you get $1 rides? I think the minimum is $3.50


----------



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

Lmao it's not that way in Orange County that's for sure. 1.25 rides are standard. Never again. *** uber. All about Lyft now. Not to mention I make 20-40 in tips from an 8 hour shift


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If hardcoring Lyft, be VERY very wary of the updates... Casuala might not notice much, but the majority of Lyft issues/ratings/complaints occur in a 2-3 day period after a major update...which tends to royally bugger up navigation and misdrop pins

Pissed off riders with a couple cancels to start their experience, followed by you arriving in the "wrong" spot = second guessing everything and moody and complainy


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Adieu said:


> If hardcoring Lyft, be VERY very wary of the updates... Casuala might not notice much, but the majority of Lyft issues/ratings/complaints occur in a 2-3 day period after a major update...which tends to royally bugger up navigation and misdrop pins
> 
> Pissed off riders with a couple cancels to start their experience, followed by you arriving in the "wrong" spot = second guessing everything and moody and complainy


This happened to me 3 days ago, after the latest update. My Google Maps GPS failed to find GPS satellite, kept searching, it royally threw me off my mojo! and it went on all day.....
Today it was fine, I don't know if it was due to weather or what not.
I only drive Lyft, haven't driven for Uber for a month now.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SuDid said:


> This happened to me 3 days ago, after the latest update. My Google Maps GPS failed to find GPS satellite, kept searching, it royally threw me off my mojo! and it went on all day.....
> Today it was fine, I don't know if it was due to weather or what not.
> I only drive Lyft, haven't driven for Uber for a month now.


Update. Same days, same nonsense

Did like 50 rides with various GPS chaos...threw pins to neighbouring streets up/downhill and all sorts of other fun stuff

Rating 4.9 >>>> 4.65.... And not a single comment; just pax venting frustrations


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

They both suck. Quit them both.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

2.40 - gas? Or, perhaps, he meant single digits?


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Just wait until you think you are getting prime on a ride and then you don't receive it. Then post how much you love lyft.


----------



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

After uber takes their bullshit fees etc and gas driving its 1.25 a ride. Never again unless uber is 3x. Drove 4 hours today on Lyft with powerdriver bonus I cleared 105 and with tips 125. No uber. Going to dinner Korean bbq tonight with wife family than gonna grind out 9-2am. Should be good night. Tomorow hitting the 8-11 peak hours and than grill chill beer


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Most drivers notice Lyft Pax and requests tend to be better with lyft. Keep up the good work, I'm 90% lyft these days myself.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Lyft is way worse than Uber...Lyft hides the surge and then cheats you out of getting paid a surge. I wait 15-20 minutes between pings for a Lyft ride that winds up being 8-12 minutes away. On Uber I wait 3-4 minutes for a ping 3 minutes away. I drive the busiest area of Chicago. Lyft is garbage, all that said... Uber is garbage as well, but Lyft is way worse.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I would say when Lyft first comes into a market where Uber rules, it starts off being the nicer and gentler rideshare company. As it grows and saturates the market with more drivers, the relationship between drivers and the company starts deteriorating and this is why you see much more disgruntled drivers in seasoned markets rather than newer ones.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> I would say when Lyft first comes into a market where Uber rules, it starts off being the nicer and gentler rideshare company. As it grows and saturates the market with more drivers, the relationship between drivers and the company starts deteriorating and this is why you see much more disgruntled drivers in seasoned markets rather than newer ones.


That how they start,I heard Uber was a really good company to drive for at one time.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I did the same months ago... Gotta admit Lyft is much slower here in SoFla than Eewber but I don't mind and haven't noticed that much of a difference on my pay


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

rudygti said:


> After uber takes their bullshit fees etc and gas driving its 1.25 a ride.


Orange County minimum fare is $4.95. Take away booking fee of $1.95 and that leaves $3. Take away Uber's 25% (max) and that leaves $2.25. You have to stay under 2.25 miles before you start making more than minimum fare (at an average 20 mph).

At $2.65 per gallon, and a paltry 20mpg in the city, you're still netting $2/ride before any other amortized depreciation and maintenance which protects some of that $2 from being taxed.

That doesn't make Uber lovely - they still suck. Lyft's minimum of $5 doesn't include their trust fee, so your minimum on Lyft in OC is 3.75, or a whole $1.50 more per ride.

Yeah - I'd turn off Uber in a heart beat.


----------



## FreeStuffSniper (Jun 24, 2016)

Are there any coupon codes that gives you $20-30+ for a single ride on lyft?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Saying Lyft is better than Uber is like trying to pick up a turd from the clean end.

Yes, Lyft is far superior to Uber. In app tipping. Nicer riders. Longer distance fares. Power Driver Bonus nationwide. 

It's a really low bar to be able to say you're a ride share app better than Uber. 

Uber is the scum that scum wipes off it's shoes. That is why it's called Ewwber. 

When Lyft grows a pair and charges $1.25/mile instead of trying to stay 5¢ under Uber in each market, it will get me back on the road. Until then, I use my anonymous FaceBook account to price shame them on every single ad they run begging for drivers.

That does two things for me. It reduces the amount of drivers that sign up, and it lets people know drivers are way underpaid.
Bonus, it pretty much makes them sorry they advertised.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

All I read on this board is is how awful these companies are, yet you guys still drive for them. That's confusing to me.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> All I read on this board is is how awful these companies are, yet you guys still drive for them. That's confusing to me.


It is the most flexible job there is. Nothing compares. Also, some people are masochists.

Lyft is an entirely different beast than Uber, to be sure. When I first started with Lyft, I tried to treat it just like Uber and nearly crashed and burned because of it. This may sound weird but, if you believe in Lyft, take good care of your passengers, stay logged in, and get your 20% power driver bonus, something happens. You turn a corner and it is like Magic, it works. My acceptance rate is 100 percent on Lyft, I get PDB every week, and I would tell anyone that Lyft is a company 100 times better than Uber. I just hope they can survive this price war long enough for Uber to fail.


----------



## SammyG (Apr 15, 2016)

rudygti said:


> So I had a day last week where I got 10 1 dollar uber rides in a row and threw my placard out the window and went back to Lyft only. I'm hitting power driver 20 percent this week and avg 180-200 a day driving 8 hours 9-5pm. Don't do the drunk patrol as this is really more part time for me right now and want to be with wife at night Friday Saturday. I love Lyft. I generally get an additional 20-30 dollars in tips a day after my 180-200. Can't wait to get all my Lyft fees back. Just mad I didn't get my glowstache. Honestly might buy one


I am now going to do the same, been UBERed too many times..... F Them!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

But there in lies the rub.

Drivers hate driving for Uber and yet they will do it over Lyft because the pay is actually better (at least in LA with the metal bonuses).

The LA market is *huge*. More so than SF because public transportation is nigh nonexistent. The one that wins LA will win this war. Lyft might be popular is smaller markets but to succeed, the company needs to go big. Lyft might be able to stave off Uber and maybe operated in a small market and Uber will dictate where it can grow because it will bully where it wants to expand.

Take a look at the forums. LA has the highest count of posts because of the sheer size of this city and its surrounding suburbs.

I want Lyft to succeed too, but Uber is so big and has so much more money backing them it's hard to see it beating U.


----------



## deanwenick (Oct 10, 2015)

"Like picking up a turd from the clean end" that sounds about right to me.
I've been prioritizing Lyft, just turning on Uber when it's slow. Neither one cares about the driver. They treat us like a necessary nuisance - drivers are something they have to deal with until robot cars roll out.
Lyft's system is so buggy, opaque and hard to use I want to scream. Lyft screwed me out f at least $40 last week during Average Hourly Guarantees, but it's so hard to get data from our rides I'm having a hard time getting all the screen shots together to prove it. Then the "customer service" or "help" or whatever they call it is demeaning, dismissive and doesn't answer questions. 
They both suck for drivers


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> All I read on this board is is how awful these companies are, yet you guys still drive for them. That's confusing to me.


Not everyone still drives for them, not by a long shot. Lots of EX-drivers come here to post as a warning to how terrible this job is. And EVERYONE does quit, EVERYONE! because the cars break down and the pay is terrible.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> All I read on this board is is how awful these companies are, yet you guys still drive for them. That's confusing to me.


This forum does not discriminate between active drivers, potential drivers, and former drivers. Most of the comments describing how awful these companies are come from those that know best - experienced ride share drivers that came to the conclusion it is more profitable to mow lawns.

It's less expensive to repair/replace a lawn mower that you've run into disrepair by using it daily for minimum wage "work".

What I like about mowing lawns, I set my own schedule and get paid directly by the customer, including tips, in cash.


----------



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

macchiato said:


> But there in lies the rub.
> 
> Drivers hate driving for Uber and yet they will do it over Lyft because the pay is actually better (at least in LA with the metal bonuses).
> 
> ...


Unfortunately we don't get metal bonuses in oc for uber otherwise yes I'd do all uber for sure.


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

It's hard for me to do lyft nowadays since uber incentives. With Gold status all my trips are at 1.8x and at peak 2.2x. Anyone still running Lyft with Uber incentives?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

If this was available in my market, Lyft all would never be on.


----------



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

such bullshit orange county does not get metal incentives... its literally a joke... richest market in the world and we get lowest rates of any market and no incentives


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I would say when Lyft first comes into a market where Uber rules, it starts off being the nicer and gentler rideshare company. As it grows and saturates the market with more drivers, the relationship between drivers and the company starts deteriorating and this is why you see much more disgruntled drivers in seasoned markets rather than newer ones.


BULLS-EYE!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Adieu said:


> If hardcoring Lyft, be VERY very wary of the updates... Casuala might not notice much, but the majority of Lyft issues/ratings/complaints occur in a 2-3 day period after a major update...which tends to royally bugger up navigation and misdrop pins
> 
> Pissed off riders with a couple cancels to start their experience, followed by you arriving in the "wrong" spot = second guessing everything and moody and complainy


I've been driving with Lyft for 6 months and I've not had any of those issues and I'm full time (50-60/hrs week)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Chicago88 said:


> Not everyone still drives for them, not by a long shot. Lots of EX-drivers come here to post as a warning to how terrible this job is. And EVERYONE does quit, EVERYONE! because the cars break down and the pay is terrible.


One of the "alleged mafias" in LAX pigpen (new 2016 black C-class) said he's been at it FOR FOUR YEARS NOW, and splurged on the new ride specifically cause he COULD & wanted a comfy stylish work car because he planned on doing itfor years to come

Guy is there daily and his vehicle is always meticulously clean and I've seen him polish it up during wait time ... Guy is serious and professional, NOT some kid using mommy's Merc and mommy's carwash card - so I guess it works out for some


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

rudygti said:


> such bullshit orange county does not get metal incentives... its literally a joke... richest market in the world and we get lowest rates of any market and no incentives


No metals AND no premier

Seriously I got 2 digits of Uber and 4 digits ofLyft rides, but its feeling more and more like Lyft wants (!) me to give up on OC and end up running Select in LA

Well actually maybe it DOES??? Get Lyft-active OC drivers interestedin LA as uber promos wind down, get them to start commuting to LA due to Uber and on Uber's dime --- then at the lowest point of Uber promos, hit us existing Lyft drivers with huge LA LYFTpromos?????


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

rudygti said:


> Lmao it's not that way in Orange County that's for sure.* 1.25 rides are standard.*


That is a DISGRACE!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> I've been driving with Lyft for 6 months and I've not had any of those issues and I'm full time (50-60/hrs week)


Iphone?

Lyft's apps are VERY different between platforms


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Iphone?
> 
> Lyft's apps are VERY different between platforms


And from city to city too. That's obvious when you look at screen shots that are posted by various members from time-to-time.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Iphone?
> 
> Lyft's apps are VERY different between platforms


Yeah 6s plus and I'm in S.F


----------

